# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  skolovanje za primalju

## brita-brigita

nije bas tema za ovaj forum, ali neznam, kamo da je stavim....  :? 


zanimaju me informacije u vezi skolovanja za primalju  u inozemstvu - europi. pogotovo tamo, gdje je kucni porod dosta dobro organiziran.

ima tko informacije? dal bi bilo moguce studirat, djelomicno distance learning, djelomicno bi isla tamo. s obzirom na to, razmisljam o austriji, dal bi bilo moguce? koliko dugo traje skolovanje, cijena...

pa... mozda bi se na kratko cak i preselila za nekoliko godina, zbog toga su sve informacije o bilokojoj zemlji gdje je kvalitetna ponuda porod.  brige, dobrodosla!

----------


## erik

pokušaj se obratiti predsjednici hrv. udruge primalja,
jako je susretljiva i sigurno će znati odgovoriti na tvoja pitanja

barbara.finderle@ri.htnet.hr

----------

